# Observation about Fishermen



## Captain Hough

I road motorcycles for years off and on, and most bikers are pretty friendly towards each other. We give the low hand wave/salute, and are glad to see another biker on the road. 

I have never seen a biker be jealous of another's bike, maybe the gal he's got but not the bike. They may razz each other over brands etc, but it's all in fun. 

When bikers get together they are more than willing to swap stories and lies from their last ride etc.

Now.....look at fishermen today.

I seldom see fishermen wave as they pass each other on the water.

Every one seems ****** if they see another boat or wader in their vecinity.

They'll cut each other off dagerously close to try and make it to a spot first.

They will often get in shouting matches over just about anything.

They glare at each other at the ramp and talk **** about someone's boat because it's not the same one they own, or because they haven't seen them before.

----------------------------------------------------------

When I started guiding 15 years ago it wasn't quite this bad. What happened? Is it because there are more people, more boats???? 

Or is it just a sign of society and that's just the way people are becoming in general?

In the old days it was power boaters against blow boaters, now it seems like every man for himself. Reminds me of the OLD cartoon about the friendly guy/dog that turned mean behind the wheel of his car.

I'd like to hear everyone's opinion. I'm not talking about anyone in particular or any particular event, it's just a general observation.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Captain Hough said:


> *I road motorcycles for years off and on, and most bikers are pretty friendly towards each other. We give the low hand wave/salute, and are glad to see another biker on the road. *
> 
> *I have never seen a biker be jealous of another's bike, maybe the gal he's got but not the bike. They may razz each other over brands etc, but it's all in fun. *
> 
> *When bikers get together they are more than willing to swap stories and lies from their last ride* etc.
> 
> Now.....look at fishermen today.
> 
> I seldom see fishermen wave as they pass each other on the water.
> 
> Every one seems ****** if they see another boat or wader in their vecinity.
> 
> They'll cut each other off dagerously close to try and make it to a spot first.
> 
> They will often get in shouting matches over just about anything.
> 
> They glare at each other at the ramp and talk **** about someone's boat because it's not the same one they own, or because they haven't seen them before.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> When I started guiding 15 years ago it wasn't quite this bad. What happened? Is it because there are more people, more boats????
> 
> Or is it *just a sign of society and that's just the way people are becoming in general?*
> 
> In the old days it was power boaters against blow boaters, now it seems like every man for himself. Reminds me of the OLD cartoon about the friendly guy/dog that turned mean behind the wheel of his car.
> 
> I'd like to hear everyone's opinion. I'm not talking about anyone in particular or any particular event, it's just a general observation.


so true about us people that ride bikes. I ride allot and we are always meeting new people at places. Noone ever has issues. I have been on ride with 100+ bikes and everyone always gets along.

Last hilighted section is true. Some people have no respect, some act if the bays are real estate and they own it. *** ever. We are all out for reason. I know im out there to have a good time and catch fish!!! It is nice to be on the water and forget the BS from work or anywhere else. Some people dont look at it that way. This is going to be a good thread. Im interested in seeing who chimes in.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Everyone should be as warm & friendly as I am. :dance:


----------



## garybryan

Its just the way society is today. Us old bikers (the ones your momma warned you about) stayed just the way we were/are. Its the same way drivers on the road too.
Its just a sad sad world we live in. Just keep your head up and stay 2cool!


----------



## corykj

it's obama's fault


----------



## o.b.

*lucky*

I've only owned a boat for three years now. But I have to say I 'm lucky enough not to have encountered any disgruntled boaters. I launch at NAS Corpus Christi and every one there is very courteous. The tourists are usualy interested in your catch and always start a nice conversation. Also, in my three years in boating I have seen more people than not wave as I pass them by. I like to think there are more good people than bad out there.


----------



## capt mullet

I would agree with OB I see and talk to a lot of nice people at the ramps and I wave or get a wave from someone at least once on every trip. Maybe we are friendlier here in houston/galveston. But I will not say that about some guides. Some guides are exactly how you stated above but in general I see mostly friendly people on the water


----------



## 9121SS

I guess I'm just old school to. When passing another boat if they look my way, I give them a wave. About half wave back.


----------



## wadeshallow

I try to be as nice as possible, I will go out of my way not to cutoff someones drift, wade or trolling. But when someone does it to me, it ticks off but consider the people sometimes. I fish by myself alot, I'm not confronting a boat full of buttheads, anyway. My thought is people careless about other guys space.


----------



## smooth move

*friendly waters*

i agree with capt. mullet, i wave to a lot of people,and it's returned about 75%,and i,ve been cut off,but i know i've been guilty of it too.


----------



## Sugar Jay

I think it depends on the time of the year and where you are fishing. Warmer weather=more wahoos. I know on the weekends in summer when you can step across boats in some spots it reminds me of a parking lot. People just looking for a tiny space to park regaurdless of what it does to the people around them. I wade a majority of the time a it is amazing in those conditions how often someone will leave after fishing 10 minutes and another boat will pull right in after them and do the same thing, and then another. Like previously mentioned though, there are a-holes on the water and they are on the road too. Use the golden rule!


----------



## Reel Time

I try to treat people like I want to be treated. I go out of my way to be respectful to everyone I meet. I wave a lot and most wave back. If they don't, I don't let it bother me. I love to talk to people at the ramps and almost all will smile and reciprocate. I am there to have a good time and enjoy the fishing and fellowship of my friends.
I rarely meet anyone that is rude. I am sure they are out there but I guess I have been lucky.
RT


----------



## 9121SS

Try talking to another fisherman when you are launching your boat at a Bass tournament. Not all, but most act like you ether didn't say anything or look at you like you just killed there dog. 
Even during a tournament I still like to talk to people. I just can't be a **** for no reason!


----------



## shallowist

I tend to agree with the original post. I started riding motorcycles back in the early 90's, back then everyone waved, regardless of brand, even with the American versus Japanese issue. I've been running boats in Galveston and numerous other areas for a very long time. I wave at most, get some return. I have always been willing to tell people about my catches, and try to impart the pertinent details of how I caught them. I don't however, talk much about specific locations. It's not out of arrogance or dislike of people. It's just that over the years I have watched some of my favorite spots get overrun by the types that make a post like this one valid. 

We are all boaters, and anglers that hit the water for generally the same reason. We love the outdoors and the sport! If everyone that owns a boat or kayak would stop and think, show some common courtesy, and realize that even a wader walking into an area with another wader, is something of an intrusion. When I started fishing the coves of West Bay and the shorelines of East Matagorda, years ago, I would anchor my boat way away from the area that I intended to fish. After getting cutoff by boaters more times that I care to recount, I abandoned that practice. I have been cutoff and even come close to being run over by boaters, fellow guides, kayakers, and even porlicking waders that watched bent rods. It's out of control, and very few people even stop to think about respecting the others they encounter on the water.

Can you imagine how much fun fishing would be without all the trash that goes on in the bays? I guess that all any of us can do is to be as respectful as we want people to be with us.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Reel Time said:


> I try to treat people like I want to be treated. I go out of my way to be respectful to everyone I meet. I wave a lot and most wave back. If they don't, I don't let it bother me. I love to talk to people at the ramps and almost all will smile and reciprocate. I am there to have a good time and enjoy the fishing and fellowship of my friends.
> I rarely meet anyone that is rude. I am sure they are out there but I guess I have been lucky.
> RT


I just try to be more like Carol.


----------



## Reel Time

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I just try to be more like Carol.


Now that there is funny!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Reel Time said:


> Now that there is funny!


....All I can do is try.


----------



## McBeast

I never pass another fisherman without a wave. There are definitely more people out on the water though and crowded conditions in some places definitely contribute to some behavior.


----------



## saggrock

corykj said:


> it's obama's fault


No, no, no, no, It's the illegal Mexican's fault. Or is it Meskins?
(end sarcastic mode)

I don't have a boat, but when I'm out on my friend's boat out on the bay, I always wave to all the boats that we pass or pass us.

I was taught that by my Dad and my uncle. Being friendly is not painful.:cheers:


----------



## RB II

Kinda like the difference between driving in Houston and out in the country. People wave and ae curteous out in the country, they will run your arse over in the city. IMO, it is a function of the impersonal living in the city.


----------



## fangard

Not sure how you can compare bikers and fisherman/boaters. If there is a honey hole that boaters are trying to get to, then there can be tension. Bikers have no sense of competition. The road is the road. Now, if we limited an ice house or restaurant to the first three bikers that show up, would that change things regarding congeniality as multiple bikers showed up and had the chance of being shut out or told to move on?

I'm just saying. Apples and oranges as far as I am concerned.

With that in mind, I concur that people in general are not as kind as they used to be.

Take care,

fangard


----------



## 9121SS

HydraSports said:


> Kinda like the difference between driving in Houston and out in the country. People wave and ae curteous out in the country, they will run your arse over in the city. IMO, it is a function of the impersonal living in the city.


That's why I live in the country,:cheers:


----------



## fishnstringer

*Captain Hough,*

your rant is kind of interesting to me, because the only time I have had anyone get nasty, run between me and the shore, or cut me off in a drift they were guides!:headknock
Otherwise, in my 38 years or so of fishing out of Port A, Baffin, Port O'Connor, etc. almost everyone waves back and is very helpful in every situation I can recall.

Maybe you need to do a little self examination and look in the mirror?:question:Maybe you are one of the guides I'm talking about. BTW, I don't spend the energy to say anything, because I doubt they care.


----------



## 9121SS

Now that I really think about it, 99% of my fishing in the last few years have been in the East Gal. Bay. I have not had anyone give me any trouble at all. No cut offs or pot licking. I don't know if it's just the east bay or what?


----------



## deke

"Or is it just a sign of society and that's just the way people are becoming in general?"

I think that does have something to do with it. 
I think that alot of people have just come to expect that at some point during the day someone is going to do something rude, stupid, or ruin the fishing at that point in time. And because of this I think that people are starting to go out with a very self protective and wary mentality. It is a shame, but I don't see it getting better any time soon.
Someone mentioned people fishing for the love of the outdoors or fishing, a good number of people out there don't have a love for fishing and the outdoors. I believe that they are out there because their friends, family, or coworkers do it, so they do it. It has become the "in thing" or "cool" thing to do, like waterfowling in the late 90's. This is just my opinion, but it is based on people I have fished with, or known in the last decade. Also too many people have turned fishing into a competition, and a "look at me" sport, and the people that I just mentioned are usually guilty of this, and is one of the main reasons they actually fish. They fish so they can brag. I am sure some will disagree, but this is just what I have noticed the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Gottagofishin

My experience is that fishing folks generally mirror the population. About 10% are royal @$$es, 25% prefer to keep to themselves, and the rest are friendly and helpful.

My experience is that bikers tend to be more obnoxious assuming everyone wants to listen to them rev their engines with open pipes any time of the day or night.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> Now that I really think about it, 99% of my fishing in the last few years have been in the East Gal. Bay. I have not had anyone give me any trouble at all. No cut offs or pot licking. I don't know if it's just the east bay or what?


You're in my stomping grounds 9121SS...LOL...I'll be on the lookout. :ac550:


----------



## Captain Hough

fangard said:


> Not sure how you can compare bikers and fisherman/boaters. If there is a honey hole that boaters are trying to get to, then there can be tension. Bikers have no sense of competition. The road is the road. Now, if we limited an ice house or restaurant to the first three bikers that show up, would that change things regarding congeniality as multiple bikers showed up and had the chance of being shut out or told to move on?
> 
> I'm just saying. Apples and oranges as far as I am concerned.
> 
> With that in mind, I concur that people in general are not as kind as they used to be.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> fangard


I agree it's apples and oranges, my point is that it didn't used to be that way. I am sure a lot of it is due to more people on the water, as well as more different types of people on the water. Some people are just too intense. Heck I've had customers that want me to go pull up to another boater so they can kick their butts. It's silly really.

Years ago the TPWD was looking into the change and coined the term Bay Rage.


----------



## Captain Hough

fishnstringer said:


> your rant is kind of interesting to me, because the only time I have had anyone get nasty, *run between me and the shore, or cut me off in a drift they were guides!:headknock*
> Otherwise, in my 38 years or so of fishing out of Port A, Baffin, Port O'Connor, etc. almost everyone waves back and is very helpful in every situation I can recall.
> 
> *Maybe you need to do a little self examination and look in the mirror?:question:Maybe you are one of the guides I'm talking about.* BTW, I don't spend the energy to say anything, because I doubt they care.


*run between me and the shore, or cut me off in a drift they were guides!*:headknock

Yep all of us guides do that. NOT There are some that do though and it sucks. There are also a lot of tournament fishermen that do it, and just plain old people that don'tknow any better

*Maybe you need to do a little self examination and look in the mirror?:question:Maybe you are one of the guides I'm talking about. *

From the tone and attitude you are showing it sounds like you could take a look too. That is my point exactly, *we all* need to take a look at how we are doing things and how we act on the water as well as other places.

*BTW, I don't spend the energy to say anything, because I doubt they care.*

I guess I'm stupid, because if the opportunity arrises I try to inform those that may not know what to do. It's all part of learning, if nobody tells the noobies what works better or how to aproach a spot etc etc, it just takes way too long and keeps tempers flaring.

One of the simplest things for people to do whenever possible is to go by other boats on the upwind side with as much clearance as possible. Many don't know this, so if I get the chance I tell them in a nice way. The other problem is when people go around to make another drift and run right over the fish instead of making a wide circle.

We have all been guilty of running over someone or getting too close. I'm just saying if we could add the courtesy back to fishing there would be less trouble.

Now, where's that mirror?


----------



## boom!

Have you ever had a bar full of people try to jump on your bike with you when you finally get it started?


----------



## Captain Hough

boomgoon said:


> Have you ever had a bar full of people try to jump on your bike with you when you finally get it started?


LMAO, no, but when I rode a Suzuki I would often find rice on the ground under the bike. LOL


----------



## boom!

Captain Hough said:


> LMAO, no, but when I rode a Suzuki I would often find rice on the ground under the bike. LOL


Did you ever ride by a pedestran and have them hurl a superspook at you?


----------



## Captain Hough

deke said:


> " Also too many people have turned fishing into a competition, and a "look at me" sport, and the people that I just mentioned are usually guilty of this, and is one of the main reasons they actually fish. They fish so they can brag. I am sure some will disagree, but this is just what I have noticed the last 10 years or so.


Deke, you are correct, I get a lot of people that don't know what the limits are, they just want to "limit out". (but they do pay the bills)

Like hunters we get those that just want to kill a deer, they don't want the meat or the antlers. SO why kill it ?

You have hit on a VERY interesting point.

Thanks


----------



## Cat's Meow

It's a sign of the "Me" generation.


----------



## TRW

I think you are looking at it wrong,
Guides - Hells Angels
Waders- Banditos
Drifters- mongels(SP)
Bankfishers- just an ordinary biker 

All are fine when they are with their kind but when you mix them up not a good combo. :cheers:

TRW


----------



## chugger

The word public, as used in "public waters", is a complicated concept .
There seems to be two camps of thought (with some shades of grey in between) that guides the actions of boaters / fisherman:

For camp #1: "public waters" implies that one can do anything- --anywhere, as long as it is not prohibited by public law. (Libertarian School )

"If the methods are legal,and good for me, then it is alright"

For camp #2: "public waters" implies a sense of responsibility to share a public resource equitably as defined by a common history and a shared ethic, regardless of what the law might technically allow (Ethicist School)

"What methods will work for me as well as for others in the long term?"

#1 is probably the guy running in 8" water between you and the shoreline 
#2 is probably the guy run over by that boat while trying to figure out his philosophy. LOL

I doubt that much will be accomplished by these 2cool "group therapy" sessions in regards to actually changing defects in the current boating / fishing culture.
An attitudinal shift of large proportions is called for.
I do not think that TPWD , CCA , SEA, GLO ,etc, the agents that might be able to engender such change, are paying much attention to your rants. 
----- and it seems that when a group comes along that is attempting to actually do something ,rather than just rant, like Texas Wade Paddle and Pole, ( http://wadepaddlepole.net/index.html ) they immediately get jumped for being elitist-- and for infringing on the personal liberties of all boaters / fisherman-- because they are suggesting some reasonable ground rules and protection measures.

How could an attitude be more elitist than: 
" I have bought a $50,000.00 boat and now I am going to do anything I want--anywhere I please-------do not get in my way and do not complain about it either ----this is my RIGHT"


----------



## Trey_cde

Its not bad on the weekdays, I see my friends out all the time and it's usually just clean fun to mess with them a little. it's when all the tourists drag their boats down here for the weekend. I just call that time of the week a circus. Then I call the tournaments the main event haha. Some people just need to chill somtimes


----------



## Rob S

deke said:


> "Or is it just a sign of society and that's just the way people are becoming in general?"
> 
> I think that does have something to do with it.
> I think that alot of people have just come to expect that at some point during the day someone is going to do something rude, stupid, or ruin the fishing at that point in time. And because of this I think that people are starting to go out with a very self protective and wary mentality. It is a shame, but I don't see it getting better any time soon.
> Someone mentioned people fishing for the love of the outdoors or fishing, a good number of people out there don't have a love for fishing and the outdoors. I believe that they are out there because their friends, family, or coworkers do it, so they do it. It has become the "in thing" or "cool" thing to do, like waterfowling in the late 90's. This is just my opinion, but it is based on people I have fished with, or known in the last decade. Also too many people have turned fishing into a competition, and a "look at me" sport, and the people that I just mentioned are usually guilty of this, and is one of the main reasons they actually fish. They fish so they can brag. I am sure some will disagree, but this is just what I have noticed the last 10 years or so.


Well said. I wave at people I dont know in my neighborhood. Just they way I was raised and naturally I wave at people on the water.

Rob


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You're in my stomping grounds 9121SS...LOL...I'll be on the lookout. :ac550:


Yep, you better couse I would rather cut off someone I know so we will have something to talk about the next day on 2cool!!:smile:


----------



## fangard

boomgoon said:


> Have you ever had a bar full of people try to jump on your bike with you when you finally get it started?


That is perfect.


----------



## 9121SS

Rob S said:


> Well said. I wave at people I dont know in my neighborhood. Just they way I was raised and naturally I wave at people on the water.
> 
> Rob


X2. I try to talk to people at the ramp but they act like they are afrayed I'm gonna ask them where they are going to fish!
I just don't get it. Heck, I can talk about Fishing, Boats and Hunting all day long! Guess that's just me!


----------



## boom!

Have you ever rode your bike too close to the curb and had your picture taken and posted on 2cool?


----------



## Captain Hough

TRW said:


> I think you are looking at it wrong,
> Guides - Hells Angels
> Waders- Banditos
> Drifters- mongels(SP)
> Bankfishers- just an ordinary biker
> 
> All are fine when they are with their kind but when you mix them up not a good combo. :cheers:
> 
> TRW


I like that analogy. LOL


----------



## saggrock

Cat's Meow said:


> It's a sign of the "Me" generation.


*BINGO!*

That is in every aspect of life, common curtesy seems to be going the way of the Dodo.


----------



## CFOX

I think it all comes down to common courtesy&#8230;..the discussion in this thread is exactly why I fish during the week!!!


----------



## KingTut

*tourist?*



Trey_cde said:


> Its not bad on the weekdays, I see my friends out all the time and it's usually just clean fun to mess with them a little. it's when all the tourists drag their boats down here for the weekend. I just call that time of the week a circus. Then I call the tournaments the main event haha. Some people just need to chill somtimes


I work all week and so I'm forced to fish on the weekends. I take offense to the term, "tourist" as I've been fishing these waters, by boat, for almost forty years, longer than some of you have been on God's earth. If you look at me as a tourist and thus in "your" water, an attitude of entitilement or ownership just might be assumed. Causing you to be less receptive of my wave as we pass each other on the bay, or as I attempt to converse politely with you at the boat ramp.

Instead, let's assume we are all old salts and belong on the water equally and maybe we'd be less likely to dis-respect one-another.


----------



## cruss

*guides*

There are too many guides and tournaments.


----------



## capt mullet

cruss said:


> There are too many guides and tournaments.


I dont fish tourneys because I am pure fishing guide and not a tourney man. Big difference!!! But I think it is great that there are tourneys almost every weekend. The only thing I would like to see change is that these tourneys are more based on being run for charities. In florida most of teh tourneys are run for charities and that to me is the best way. Like trophytroutman running this tourney for teh childrens hospital. I give him a lot of credit and he is an A+ guy in my book for doing that. We here in Texas could learn a lot from those floridians. It is amazing how far advanced they are than us over there. When I lived in Tampa there were several TV shows on each week about the local fishing. It had guest capt's on telling about what to throw what was biting and the general area etc. Just so much more acclamated to fishing. But they didnt have 2cool!!

It does seem like there are a lot of guides and that makes being a full time guide tough. But lots of these young guns and old salts dont know how to be a good guide. That is teh big difference. A good guide is hard to find nowadays. One that is considerate, knowledgable and an all around good person to the public and especially his clients. Professionalism goes a long way and that is what seperates us.


----------



## capt mullet

fishnstringer said:


> your rant is kind of interesting to me, because the only time I have had anyone get nasty, run between me and the shore, or cut me off in a drift they were guides!:headknock
> Otherwise, in my 38 years or so of fishing out of Port A, Baffin, Port O'Connor, etc. almost everyone waves back and is very helpful in every situation I can recall.
> 
> Maybe you need to do a little self examination and look in the mirror?:question:Maybe you are one of the guides I'm talking about. BTW, I don't spend the energy to say anything, because I doubt they care.


seems to me that if he was one of those types of guides he wouldnt make this thread. I think capt hough handled his response to you very maturely and by attacking him I think it doesnt make you look good at all. I doubt he is one of the guides we are talking about!


----------



## chugger

capt mullet said:


> I dont fish tourneys because I am pure fishing guide and not a tourney man. Big difference!!! But I think it is great that there are tourneys almost every weekend. The only thing I would like to see change is that these tourneys are more based on being run for charities. In florida most of teh tourneys are run for charities and that to me is the best way. Like trophytroutman running this tourney for teh childrens hospital. I give him a lot of credit and he is an A+ guy in my book for doing that. We here in Texas could learn a lot from those floridians. It is amazing how far advanced they are than us over there. When I lived in Tampa there were several TV shows on each week about the local fishing. It had guest capt's on telling about what to throw what was biting and the general area etc. Just so much more acclamated to fishing. But they didnt have 2cool!!
> 
> It does seem like there are a lot of guides and that makes being a full time guide tough. But lots of these young guns and old salts dont know how to be a good guide. That is teh big difference. A good guide is hard to find nowadays. One that is considerate, knowledgable and an all around good person to the public and especially his clients. Professionalism goes a long way and that is what seperates us.


Quote from capt mullet:
"If I was a client on a guide boat and some stupid arse guide did that I would never take that guide again. I hate to say it but I love to hear about what jerks some of these famous guides are. it just means more business for me!!!!! I have had a croaker soaker old fart yell at me for fishing within 100 yards of him on dollar point. he didnt know I was a guide and he is yelling at me cussing and going on and on liek he was a big tough guy. I had the head game warden on my boat for the Lubbock area that day and his son who was in the coast guard and they were astonished that this jerk was yelling at us. They offered to call their buddies in the game warden and coast guard to come out and harass him but there was no reason for that. I will say that when I get this guy face to face I may beat the carp out of him just for fun. Since my best friend is a criminal attorney it is kind of like a get out of jail free card for me and it will be well worth it. He is a skinny old fart with a mustache that launches out of the san leon area. Just an absolute *********!!!!"
_____________________________________
There seems to be some discrepancy in attitude here?


----------



## Sam521

I also wave at everyone that I pass. Most of them wave back too. I think it is less competitive on the upper coast. Just my opinion. Me and some buddies got drunk and mooned some other waders as we left the flat one day!! Thats what too much beer, too little sleep, and too few fish will do to ya!!!


----------



## capt mullet

What discrepency? Capt hoough was making a statement and this guy attacked him for no reason stated that I could see. I attacked that guide on dollar point for a real reason not an " I think" approach. The guide I am talking about yells at everyone. I would never say someones name on a local forum because that is not professional. Like I said earlier most fishermen are nice people but there are some guides that give the rest of us a bad name. If that is a discrepency then so be it.


----------



## capn_billl

Most of the boaters I have met have been friendly and helpful, just a couple in west bay and 1 in Clear lake. It only takes 1 bad one to upset a lot of people. I think we are all talking about the same few individuals that should probably look in to taking up another sport. (Or they boat to relieve stress, and obviously need to relieve more).


----------



## Captain Hough

Well, to set the record straight, I doubt that I am one of the ones people complain about. I'm sure I have given some a reason to, but it was purely accidental or because I was left with no choice. (like when people are standing or anchored in the small gap I have to run to get in and out of some place) or like when I go in to drift an area by myself and turn around and there are 15 boats . Somebody has to get cut off sometimes.

BTW thanks Capt. Craig


----------



## GunDog

I have only been fishing on the coast for a couple of years but I have noticed more and more people on the water, and the more people you get the more jerks you have. I have run into potlickers who have watched me catch fish and putted right up next to me while I was wading, but I have also had people stop to help when that skinny water was just too skinny. 

It takes all kinds, and I am just happy to be in the water.

On the flip side, I have noticed that new jeep drivers (the jeeps with 4 doors) do not wave to fellow jeep owners....that is just wierd.


----------



## ScooterC

It could also be that some of these "inconsiderate" boaters are noobies like me. I try to be friendly and considerate of others, but I'm still learning what is 'too close' or 'too fast'. I've had a couple of folks offer friendly words of correction and that goes a lot further than getting cussed out. I try to err on the side of being overly considerate of others, but I'm still learning. It also helps to have informative forums to learn from (thanks 2Cool!).


----------



## Captain Hough

cruss said:


> There are too many guides and tournaments.


I agree. I vote for no more tournaments, and I get to be the only guide. :spineyes:

Seriously though, it does seem to get out of hand at times. I bet the fish think there are too many fishermen.

Now, there is one thing you might want to consider. For every guide you see, there could be two more boats full of rookies running around not knowing what to do. At least some of us are teaching newbies the ropes.


----------



## Captain Hough

ScooterC said:


> It could also be that some of these "inconsiderate" boaters are noobies like me. I try to be friendly and considerate of others, but I'm still learning what is 'too close' or 'too fast'. I've had a couple of folks offer friendly words of correction and that goes a lot further than getting cussed out. I try to err on the side of being overly considerate of others, but I'm still learning. It also helps to have informative forums to learn from (thanks 2Cool!).


Exactly! Green for you.

I always try to give people a little education when possible. Good for you looking for some advice. That's just what I am talking about. Keep learning, and pass it on.


----------



## Bill Fisher

opinion and observation?.......

observation:... bike riding seems to suit you better

opinion:... you should return to riding a bike

life's too short to put up with what frustrates you


----------



## Blk Jck 224

We all need to have patience & share our resources with respect to one another. If I'm drifting, & on fish, & I will usually wave someone in if I see them eyeballing me. They aren't MY fish anyway. I was on a BIG school of trout in E Matty a few years back & Pustejovsky came by & we waved him in. He was stealth-like in his approach & his party drifted beside us & we all whacked their arse prety good. Lord knows I potlicked off him enough learning my way around down there!  I try not to blow a gasket when people do idiotic things. As stated above, I feel these people might not know any better. Offering suggestions for improvement rather that talking about their Mother is the approach I use most of the time. BUT...if I know you know better & still act stupid...I'll get one of my buddies to yell at you a little!


----------



## Captain Hough

Bill Fisher said:


> opinion and observation?.......
> 
> *observation:... bike riding seems to suit you better???????*
> 
> opinion:... you should return to riding a bike
> 
> life's too short to put up with what frustrates you


You talkin' to me? LOL

Not sure how to take that, I agree with your opinion, but your observation makes no sense to me. You haven't seem me do either.

I like doing just about anything that keeps me outside, and not much frustrates me. I'm just making a comment about my observation on how things have changed the past 15 years.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

ScooterC said:


> It could also be that some of these "inconsiderate" boaters are noobies like me. I try to be friendly and considerate of others, but I'm still learning what is 'too close' or 'too fast'. I've had a couple of folks offer friendly words of correction and that goes a lot further than getting cussed out. I try to err on the side of being overly considerate of others, but I'm still learning. It also helps to have informative forums to learn from (thanks 2Cool!).


Great Attitude! :slimer:


----------



## Bill Fisher

Captain Hough said:


> I'm just making a comment about my observation on how things have changed the past 15 years.


i prolly shoulda said it in the past tense.......... (re-read your original post)

bike riding mighta changed in the last 15 yrs too fer all i know

i'd like to have to the road _and _the water to myself cuz i don't know what it is with some o'these people on the water (or the road) but i believe a big part of it is a total lack of maturity..........

i've 'observed' that when it comes to being out on the water, it's obvious that 'maturity' doesn't necessarily come with age either to some these folks

i just smile and/or cuss and/or chuckle to myself and go on about my own business........... heaven-help'em if one of'em ever acts too stupid and pushes my button tho :ac550:

:biggrin:


----------



## capt mullet

ScooterC said:


> It could also be that some of these "inconsiderate" boaters are noobies like me. I try to be friendly and considerate of others, but I'm still learning what is 'too close' or 'too fast'. I've had a couple of folks offer friendly words of correction and that goes a lot further than getting cussed out. I try to err on the side of being overly considerate of others, but I'm still learning. It also helps to have informative forums to learn from (thanks 2Cool!).


well said and a lot of people dont take in to consideration that some people just dont know the ethical and proper way to apporoach and fish around others. If someone close to me is doing soemthing wrong I just give them "the stare" and maybe a shoulder shrug. There is no reason for saying hello with your middle finger or yelling at someone because sometimes people are just not educated. If you notice a lot of people staring at you then maybe it will tell you that you are doing something wrong. None of us are perfect like capt hough said. We all make mistakes and maybe accidentally run to close to someone or run behind them on their fish by accident. I am sure I am guilty of it like everyone is at one time or another. For me personally I try to be as professional as I can. And being courteous to other fishermen is a big part of that in my opinion. we all make mistakes but it is OK as long as we learn from it and apply it to the next situation.


----------



## Bonito

I always wave. I feel a comradery with other fishermen and fisherwomen. I respect the area others are fishing and steer clear. If I'm really into the fish and I see someone I know, I'll wave them over to share in the catch. Just glad to be out there with other people fishing.


----------



## Gottagofishin

I wave and smile at people on the water all the time. I just like to make them wonder. 

Sometimes when I see a guide boat, I'll follow it for a couple of miles just to freak them out.  j/k. 

I fish to relax. I'm not going to get into it with anyone over a fishing spot.


----------



## chino2379

corykj said:


> it's obama's fault


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rosharon Red

I think it has all been mentioned. Its easy to complain about too many tournaments, too many fisherman on the waters, inexperience etc but the fact of the matter is the water will get smaller as the population grows. Education, forums and patience will all help but no matter what we all will be faced with an incident that will ravel our nerves and **** us off! I love to compete and I fish in tournaments and I can't get enough and I do not "BRAG" I JUST LIKE TO COMPETE AT SOMETHING I LOVE OTHER THAN BUSINESS! I wave, respect my fellow anglers, HELP WHEN SOMEONE IS IN NEED and make my own mistakes but at the end of the day I am glad to be on the water and not at work! Take for what it is, educate, enjoy and make the most of the day!


----------



## Captain Dave

*The 3 faces of a Fisher*

I have seen 3 types of Fishers.

1. Happy go-getter socializer

2. One keeping to themselveswith ocassianal Getures going either way

3. Just plain pizzed of that you got too close to them period.

It is easier just to be friendly on the water and offer assistance if needed.


----------



## yakfinaddict

Capt. Hough, You are absolutely right about society today! I believe it is the way society is going...BUT... I also believe it is the way people are brought up and raised. I'm only 28 yrs young and if my parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles or any relative of mine caught me not being polite to somebody being polite to me than that would surely constitute an [email protected] whooping! I'm still young and even I see how society is "de-volving" as my friends would put it. There is only so much water to go around and right now there is plenty of it in the bays for everyone to share. Personally I wave at 95% of the people on the water (the other 5% of the time i'm fighting a fish with two hands and can't wave) and will continue to wave. As a matter of fact if you see some guy wave with the peace sign and a big beard that will be me!
Yakfinaddict, out! 
Great post by the way, It's nice to know that some people still give a d**m about his fellow fisherman!


----------



## chugger

From : "Dark Waters" Russell Chatham, pg 66

"The really tricky problems in resource management don't come up when you have more of the resource than people to use it.

The hard part comes when millions of people compete for the same thing."

From:
http://www.captaincarichardson.com/2009/09/20/etiquette-where-did-it-go/

"Inshore fishing has grown in popularity over the last few decades bringing throngs of new anglers to the sport; unfortunately a by-product of this popularity is poor conduct. Pioneer inshore greats like Bill Curtis, Joe Brooks, and my good friend Stu Apte were looked at as gentlemen in this sport, who pitted their significant skills and light tackle against formidable shallow water quarry all the while displaying a great deal of respect for their fellow anglers. Back then and even through most of my fishing career there has always been certain customs and etiquettes that anglers abided by when sharing the water&#8230; ensuring good experiences for all. Today, there are a lot more anglers fishing the shallows and you would think that common sense and respect would play an even larger role but quite the contrary is happening now!"


----------



## Captain Hough

yakfinaddict said:


> Capt. Hough, You are absolutely right about society today! I believe it is the way society is going...BUT... I also believe it is the way people are brought up and raised. I'm only 28 yrs young and if my parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles or any relative of mine caught me not being polite to somebody being polite to me than that would surely constitute an [email protected] whooping! I'm still young and even I see how society is "de-volving" as my friends would put it. There is only so much water to go around and right now there is plenty of it in the bays for everyone to share. Personally I wave at 95% of the people on the water (the other 5% of the time i'm fighting a fish with two hands and can't wave) and will continue to wave. As a matter of fact if you see some guy wave with the peace sign and a big beard that will be me!
> Yakfinaddict, out!
> Great post by the way, It's nice to know that some people still give a d**m about his fellow fisherman!


You hit the nail on the head. Like you, I was raised when a good thump of the head or belt on the butt would rapidly "adjust" my attitude. Sounds like you have great parents and others around you. You are right, many coming along haven't been "taught" anything.

We could start a whole other thread on that topic. LOL

Here's to you and your kin.:clover:


----------



## seabo

i got my long awaited salt fix recently, a good long wade in the fog had me worried, but every boat i saw, saw me, and promptly went around, no problemos both days ,even waved at a few. but its still early.


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Lotsa spam*

i just get tired of all the spam...........................LOL

Capt H I will give you credit how you answered a few of the responses.
You do sound like a stand up guy.

Cutting into drift lines is always a interesting deal. Everyone feels not guilty and someone is always irritated. It can be amazing how you can catch fish right off someones wake, but it's not a pretty view.

Play on


----------



## Life Aquatic

All-in-all, there are still a lot of good people out there.


----------



## BALZTOWAL

The rudest people I have encountered are guides. I don't know if it is because the pressure of having too catch fish or what but if guiding was illegal things would be a lot better.


----------



## gater

*Be nice!*

I wave at every boat that passes me... I wave at 95% of them with five fingers and the other 5% with one finger! LOL

Gater


----------



## Captain Hough

BALZTOWAL said:


> The rudest people I have encountered are guides. I don't know if it is because the pressure of having too catch fish or what but if guiding was illegal things would be a lot better.


Unfortunately there is "some" truth to your statement. However, I think you may be jumping the gun and lumping the good with the bad. How many guides have you talked to?

I'll admit that there are some Prima Donas in my field, but there are also some of the nicest guys you would ever want to meet. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt till proven wrong instead of generalizing. Look at it this way, if we were all bastages we wouldn't have customers that fish with us year after year. The ones that are bad normally don't last.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04

I always wave to fellow boater on the water and if they don't wave back I usually shout an obscenity at them. I'm young and don't get to fish as much as I'd like so when I'm on the water, whether I'm catching fish or not, I'm happy as can be and I wish everybody felt the same.

As a recreational fisherman, I feel the guides usually display a elitist attitude because they feel like rec. fishermen are encroaching on their areas and their, on the water, attitudes generally show it. But I also see the guides view because a lot of rec. fishermen behave like A$$es and deserve any negative attention they get. 

So if everyone would just keep their heads down and concentrate on fishing instead of worrying about everyone else on the water, maybe we could get along a little better. 

A little bit of common courtesy, is not soo common...


----------



## TXXpress

I wave regardless. Life's too short!


----------



## cruss

*pressure*

I would like to see TP&W continue the license buy out program and shift it over to guides and buy them out of business like the shrimpers.


----------



## wannaBfishin

It's raining and I have enjoyed the past hour reading this thread. Lots of opinions....both ways.
I fish cause I just love being in or on the water. Respect me and I'll respect you.
I wave at everyone. In a boat, on the bank, don't matter to me. I give everyone I can a wide berth and hope they do the same.
Good thread.
PS: Guides are people, some good, some not so good. It was said earlier, the arsholes seal their own fate.....I hope.
Get wet and enjoy...be safe and have fun!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Well said by the original poster, there are too many know-it-alls and fishing/boating snobs out there.
As far as guides, there are some really friendly ones like the folks here on 2cool that I've spoken to, and there are some real aholes as well. Like WannaB just said, "guides are people". The bad ones should know better though, most folks who hire a guide aren't just in it for the meat haul.


----------



## Captain Hough

cruss said:


> I would like to see TP&W continue the license buy out program and shift it over to guides and buy them out of business like the shrimpers.


LOL Like I always say, "everything is for sale". Sounds like a good retirement program. Would be the only one we would have.

While we're at it, let's buy out the truckers too because there are too many on the road.

That would make just about as much sense.

Some people can always find someone to hate, just ask my brother.


----------



## Sugar Jay

The water is no different than anywhere else you go now a days. There are too many people at the park when I take my kid, too many people at the stores when I do my shopping, too many people on the road when I am driving. You have to deal with it. It will never be like it once was with fewer boats and more fish out there. No one person deserves to be out there more then the next. Be considerate to one another and remember why you fish in the first place.


----------



## chugger

FROM : http://fishermanscoast.com/conservation-fishingtips/conservation2.html
Aaron Adams
"A key to marine and fish conservation that seems to be missed by many is that a true conservationist is as adamant about responsibility as he/she is about rights. Unfortunately, such a balanced approach has never been common, and is becoming increasingly rare. Lately I've been hearing a lot about fishermen's rights, and not so much about fishermen's responsibilities. For example, in my area I'm seeing more and more bad behavior - boats running way too close to anglers poling on flats boats, boats running so shallow they dig scars in seagrass beds - while at the same time clamors of 'I can go where I want' are increasing. We can be our own worst enemies at times."


----------



## sanleonjohn

*reasons*

As has been stated earlier in this thread, people fish for different reasons. The resource they are targeting is limited. This scenario is always going to cause problems. Unfortunately, people who fish for what i consider to be the "wrong reasons", have every bit as much right to be out there as i do. I just have to accept that fact. I know there are some bad guides out there, but i rarely have a problem with the ones that fish my areas. They generally keep a respectable distance, as i try to do. My biggest problem is with the weekend yahoos who either don't know what they are doing or are too drunk to care. My solution is to avoiding weekend fishing as much as possible, and to not overeact to what happens when i do choose to go. I usually just call it a day when things go south out there. Of course, i fish several time a week, most of the year. Also, i am usually within a couple miles of my house as well, so its not that big a deal for me. lol to the rest of you.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

gater said:


> I wave at every boat that passes me... I wave at 95% of them with five fingers and the other 5% with one finger! LOL
> 
> Gater


X2...& if I'm in a really good mood I'll even moon them! :biggrin:


----------



## LandPirate

I'm a biker, rv'r and angler/boater. I'm also a cop so I see the best and worst of the cross section of society. I think in general that people no longer consider others or how my actions will affect someone else. 

When motorcycling there's always some idiot in a car that will cut you off, turn in front of you otherwise endanger you. 

When camping there's always those people that walk through your campsite, let their dog carp in your site, play music too loud, too late, too often and their kids will usually be the one's at the pool that do cannon balls next to the adults. All the while the parents just sit there blissfully ignorant that they and their spawn are annoying the heck out everybody else. 

Then there's the dummies at the boat ramp. They pull in without any preparation or plan and they don't care how long you or anyone else is inconvenienced. There's the do-do's that burn shore lines and haul *** passed waders while waving the bird. 

I honestly believe that we didn't have this behavior before because that was the kind of stuff that earned you a fat lip or a black eye. Everybody is too protected from retribution and they know it. So they go on acting the fool, knowing that nobody will do anything to them.


----------



## Castaway Rods

I didn't read all of the post here, so forgive me if I repeat another statement....

Byron, you are right on the money. I remember as a kid growing up and fishing down in Baffin Bay and it was seen as extremely busy when you saw 10 boats all weekend long! We always waved at other boaters when passing. I can't tell you how many times we shared information with other anglers and shared spots, just to make new friends. Of course, there are so many boats on the water today that you can't share all of your information with everyone as there'd be 100 boats in one spot! LOL!

I bet you that every time I've been on the water in the last few years I can count at least 4 -5 boaters that won't wave back. Some even look right at you when you wave. Call me crazy, but that fella just said "The hell with you!" It used to kind of bother me, like.. did I do something to him at the ramp, did I cut this guy off at some point? I don't know why we can't all just smile and be happy that we are out there doing what we all love.

Byron, anytime you see me on the water, you know you can always troll over and see if you can get involved. If it's a tournament, you have to let me have all of your big Reds! LOL! Good post by the way. I think it's the right way to instill a little more common courtesy out there on the water. No matter, what, I'll keep waving!


----------



## Flounderfisher

*I Feel the Same!*

I doubt that President Obama had ANYTHING to do with it! But I do agree, the boaters around here are terrible!!! I have seen them buzz by people on the shore to mess up their fishing spots. Some people have no shame!


----------



## Captain Hough

Hey Jimmy, I'm not like Kill Switch. LOL 

You are right though, things have changed, and I don't let it bug me it just makes me curious as to what made people change. I do know that it is contagious, meaning the more one sees people not waving back the sooner you quit waving. Maybe if we all make an effort we can improve some attitudes.


----------



## capt mullet

cruss said:


> I would like to see TP&W continue the license buy out program and shift it over to guides and buy them out of business like the shrimpers.


wow looks like a serious guide basher! Forgive me for being rude but you are part of the problem not the solution. People with a$$h%$le attitudes never change. This thread is about everybody trying to get a long and being courteous. Maybe we should ban what you do for a living! Maybe 2cool should ban you for guide bashing!!! No greenies for you!!


----------



## Tripletime

I've gotta agree with Capt. Mullet... this thread is about getting along and not finding an excuse to bash each other. I've owned a boat for a little over 15 years now and in that time I've had a couple of bad encounters with guides where I got cut off but to be honest I've had more good encounters than bad. I have two sons and I've had more than a few guides give me some advise for the day when they see my kids on the boat... that really shows some class and makes for a good day of fishing. 

I'd also like to say that more often than not, if I've gotten upset at a boater for something, it has usually been just your average weekend fisherman. It has not happened more than a handful of times in 15 years though. I figure if you're looking for trouble you're gonna find it. I'm just looking for fish and for a good time with my buddies and family. I wave sometimes and if I don't, I'm not trying to be rude... I don't wave at everyone I see at the grocery store. Just my two cents.

Althought I don't post often, I do try and give accurate reports when I do and I do in hopes of helping those fishermen like myself who don't get to fish as often as they would like. I log on a lot though and find that most people on here are friendly and I get tons of advise and info from this site... for that I am thankful to all those who willingly share their knowledge. Tight lines. :smile:


----------



## poc-ed

My observation is that on the bays boaters and people in general are more friendly and wave to you, as compared to those on lakes . Now those people are the most rude ***'s ever to own a boat. Thats just my opinion, don't want to upset any lake boaters, they may start showing up on our bays. These must be the ones that show up on the big holidays. 

poc-ed


----------



## deke

LandPirate said:


> I honestly believe that we didn't have this behavior before because that was the kind of stuff that earned you a fat lip or a black eye. Everybody is too protected from retribution and they know it. So they go on acting the fool, knowing that nobody will do anything to them.


I think you have a good point. I have been mad enough several times where water being between us was a good thing. But only one time at the ramp, plenty of "I can't believe these morons" moments, but only once where violence was a split second from happening. And I was the cooler head, which was a good thing for Mr. Silver King himself. Because had I not stopped my buddy, who played outside LB in college and use to be "like to fight guy" and is 6'3" 245, he would have whipped his *** right there at the Pirates boat launch. And it was Mr Silver Kings smart mouth and bad attitude that started it, and we were the only people there that day. He really doesn't know how lucky he was,lol.

I have trouble accepting the whole it is just the weekend guys. Just because they aren't hard core doesn't mean they left their brains at home.


----------



## Captain Hough

capt mullet said:


> wow looks like a serious guide basher! Forgive me for being rude but you are part of the problem not the solution. People with a$$h%$le attitudes never change. This thread is about everybody trying to get a long and being courteous. Maybe we should ban what you do for a living! Maybe 2cool should ban you for guide bashing!!! No greenies for you!!


Craig, we've never met, but I think we could stand back to back in an old fashioned bar fight. LOL I'm gettin' too old for that feces, so I am trying the "kill 'em with kindness" aproach lately. It's either that or shoot 'em

If you fish as good as your attitude maybe we need to show these young punks on the next tourney.


----------



## Captain Hough

Tripletime said:


> I've gotta agree with Capt. Mullet... this thread is about getting along and not finding an excuse to bash each other. I've owned a boat for a little over 15 years now and in that time I've had a couple of bad encounters with guides where I got cut off but to be honest I've had more good encounters than bad. I have two sons and I've had more than a few guides give me some advise for the day when they see my kids on the boat... that really shows some class and makes for a good day of fishing.
> 
> I'd also like to say that more often than not, if I've gotten upset at a boater for something, it has usually been just your average weekend fisherman. It has not happened more than a handful of times in 15 years though. I figure if you're looking for trouble you're gonna find it. I'm just looking for fish and for a good time with my buddies and family. I wave sometimes and if I don't, I'm not trying to be rude... I don't wave at everyone I see at the grocery store. Just my two cents.
> 
> Althought I don't post often, I do try and give accurate reports when I do and I do in hopes of helping those fishermen like myself who don't get to fish as often as they would like. I log on a lot though and find that most people on here are friendly and I get tons of advise and info from this site... for that I am thankful to all those who willingly share their knowledge. Tight lines. :smile:


Green for you, you have a great attitude and that's what I'm talking about. If we all smile more and BS less it will all get better.


----------

